# Nobody Here will be the First A3 Buyer!



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Apparently AoA has already moved 563 A3s. Who'da thunk it?! You can be #564, though!



AoA PR said:


> *Audi sets new February sales record in 2014*
> 
> *• All-time best February marks 38th consecutive month of record sales for the brand
> • Audi Certified pre-owned sales set 7th straight monthly record
> ...


Now, you tell me what's happening here. I'll tell you what I think is happening here.

I think they've gotten creative with their accounting in order to ensure February doesn't end their 37 consecutive record months. Take a look at the total Audi sales- 10,881 in February 2014, 10,877 in February 2013. They could've gotten by with 560 A3s, I suppose, but why stop at one unit better? 

So... where are these 563 A3s? I have to figure they've just "sold" them to the dealers as they intend to do at some point for the demo fleets- but one would reasonably expect them to be on the ground to be sold, no? I sure would.

I also think this spells the end of the idea that customer deliveries won't start until early April. I can't see them fudging the numbers another month in a row. They're going to move these things in March if at all possible in order to lessen the risk of cutting the record at 38 months.

Strange things afoot... :sly:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Anyone near Willoughby, Ohio?

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...mkId=20049&sf1Dir=ASC&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Apparently AoA has already moved 563 A3s. Who'da thunk it?! You can be #564, though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't it be the A3 hatchback?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

audivirgin said:


> Couldn't it be the A3 hatchback?


New inventory, moved in February 2014. Virtually impossible, IMO. They recorded zero A3s moved in January, for what it's worth.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

It does seem fishy when the sales increase by 4 cars from last Feb. I don't know when they record a sale, when vehicle finishes or when it gets off their plant property. 

On the other hand, if they are building up inventory before they ship and then take a week or two from now until they ship, how long would it take from this point to get to your dealer? Guessing from plant - train, port, ship, port, truck to local dealer, possibly with a delay at the U.S. port as they build up inventory.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Four weeks minimum, IMO- and that's rushing through US port processing.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Why, Audi of Willoughby happens to be where I go. They've had an A3 there since last week but I did not have time to drop in and see it. If anyone is looking, give Blake there a call. Good guy.



Dan Halen said:


> Anyone near Willoughby, Ohio?
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...mkId=20049&sf1Dir=ASC&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Saw the sales results today and thought the exact same thing.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

audivirgin said:


> Couldn't it be the A3 hatchback?


That was my first thought too, but then I can't imagine there are that many of them left, new in the US. Plus _Dan Halen_ is right, no way they go from 0 to that many of the 8V.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

they also didn't mention that Audi is quietly putting cash on the hood for the C/D segment cars and the allroad, which they can't even give away. 

Last time I was in the dealer, it was all about take an A6 for a sweetheart deal or please, oh please dear heaven take one of our A7's, the $1M inventory of them is killing us! I think I could have gotten them to throw in a free allroad if I took an A8. 

In fairness though, Audi's are popular in the northeast, and no one is buying cars right now in the northeast. 

We're all about hating the bitter cold right now and staying indoors and being angry about not buying snowblowers at last year's black friday sales. going out in single digit temperatures to sit on frozen leather seats at the dealer is not a priority. Things should pick-up with the weather. I'm sure there's some pent-up demand out there.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

FractureCritical said:


> t. Things should pick-up with the weather. I'm sure there's some pent-up demand out there.


Yeah, I do agree on that. Come spring there should be a pretty substantial jump in overall commerce, if for no other reason than home repairs after this winter. Roofs, driveways, brick and mortar, gutters are all going to be in serious disrepair after this season. 



As for cars - agreed on all fronts, especially the allroad. I find that the dealers around here tend to press their allroads into loaner service and then try moving them as CPOs or used with under 10,000 on the clock. Problem is, most dealers aren't providing much of a deal on them and the price point on the allroad is already at a substantial premium over the Q5, which can be found in substantial CPO quantity these days at a very attractive price. 

I think that this winter will be harsh on a lot of middle - older aged cars (eg: mine) as potholes devour shocks, struts, tie rods and the like. There will be a lot of service and replacement work come this spring.

Up at one of my local dealers recently I was speaking with a GM I know and he mentioned that since December the only buyers have been people with leases that are up or cars that have fallen over dead.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> I think that this winter will be harsh on a lot of middle - older aged cars (eg: mine) as potholes devour shocks, struts, tie rods and the like. There will be a lot of service and replacement work come this spring.
> 
> Up at one of my local dealers recently I was speaking with a GM I know and he mentioned that since December the only buyers have been people with leases that are up or cars that have fallen over dead.


tell me about it. 
We lost one tire and two windshields this winter.
the potholes are deep and transient. One day they could be full of solid ice, the next day they're 8" deep and filled with water. Either you slide or taco a rim. neither is fun.

roughest I've ever seen it.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

FractureCritical said:


> tell me about it.
> We lost one tire and two windshields this winter.
> the potholes are deep and transient. One day they could be full of solid ice, the next day they're 8" deep and filled with water. Either you slide or taco a rim. neither is fun.
> 
> roughest I've ever seen it.


Which begs the question......why live there?
It was 74 degrees here this past weekend. I know of only one "pothole" in the city and it is about an inch deep and easily avoidable.
I can imagine single digit temps being fun for a week or while skiing, but I could never imagine living that way.
If I ever move out of this city, I will be going further south. If I never saw another temp below 40, I would be fine.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I find that the dealers around here tend to press their allroads into loaner service and then try moving them as CPOs or used with under 10,000 on the clock. *Problem is, most dealers aren't providing much of a deal on them and the price point on the allroad is already at a substantial premium over the Q5*, which can be found in substantial CPO quantity these days at a very attractive price.


More "evidence" for Audi to construe as the common conception that "Americans dont want to buy wagons". 

They severely overpriced the Allroad from the start and gave it no equipment over an A4 to justify the differential, subsequently they cant move them and I am sure that will strengthen their idea that other wagon/sportback models will not do well in the USA. 

We really liked the Allroad, but theres no way in hell we are going to pay over $40k for a stripper model. (And whats up with the chrome-only grille option? Yuck)


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

ChrisFu said:


> More "evidence" for Audi to construe as the common conception that "Americans dont want to buy wagons".
> 
> They severely overpriced the Allroad from the start and gave it no equipment over an A4 to justify the differential, subsequently they cant move them and I am sure that will strengthen their idea that other wagon/sportback models will not do well in the USA.
> 
> We really liked the Allroad, but theres no way in hell we are going to pay over $40k for a stripper model. (And whats up with the chrome-only grille option? Yuck)


yep.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> More "evidence" for Audi to construe as the common conception that "Americans dont want to buy wagons".
> 
> They severely overpriced the Allroad from the start and gave it no equipment over an A4 to justify the differential, subsequently they cant move them and I am sure that will strengthen their idea that other wagon/sportback models will not do well in the USA.
> 
> We really liked the Allroad, but theres no way in hell we are going to pay over $40k for a stripper model. (And whats up with the chrome-only grille option? Yuck)


One of the dealers in the region had a new 2013 allroad as recently as a few weeks ago. It appears to be gone now.

For the right price, I could be moved to replace the Rabbit with an allroad and put off my S3 purchase for some time. I don't think Audi's ready to meet that "right price," though.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

If Audi offered the A4 avant at (close to) the same price as the A4 (and included the manual option like the standard A4), we would already own one.

For them to upcharge FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS for a car with an identical drivetrain that _ISN'T EVEN FULLY PAINTED_ is downright ludicrous.

Audi....


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> One of the dealers in the region had a new 2013 allroad as recently as a few weeks ago. It appears to be gone now.
> 
> For the right price, I could be moved to replace the Rabbit with an allroad and put off my S3 purchase for some time. I don't think Audi's ready to meet that "right price," though.


Should get a 2012 A4 Avant...allroad instead of the wife getting the Q5? 
I highly doubt if you wanted a Cayman, then S3, settling for an allroad would be a stretch


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The Allroad would be to replace his Rabbit, the S3 was to replace his GLI.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Should get a 2012 A4 Avant...allroad instead of the wife getting the Q5?
> I highly doubt if you wanted a Cayman, then S3, settling for an allroad would be a stretch


Chris is right- the allroad, replacing the Rabbit, would jump ahead of the S3, replacing the GLI... *if* the price were right. While I still really want the S3, we put miles on the Rabbit at a much faster clip (easily 2x miles per year on the Rabbit at this point). Of course, there's also the argument in favor of keeping the Rabbit, with its bulletproof 2.5L motor, over putting another 2.0T potential nightmare in the garage, especially as the "pile the miles on" road-going car.

Longer term, the options for the Rabbit replacement are the Q5 (likely TDI), the allroad, or the A3 eTron. I want something hatch or wagon based for the Rabbit replacement. After what I'm going to spend on the S3, I don't foresee wanting to spend Q5 TDI money. I also don't foresee the Q3 being large enough to make it a worthwhile consideration.

Hey, Audi... you listening? Yeah? Whip up a MQB-based wagon derivative of the A3, drop the TDI in it, and mail it to the US. You could sweep the _meh_ B8 A4 allroad under the rug when the B8 croaks and give the US a chance at a wagon that is actually competitive. I like the idea of the allroad (clearly, as I'd actually consider buying one), but as Chris has said, it's just packaged like someone wanted to set the allroad product team for failure.

... and the other part... I can't do a 2012 A4 Avant. I can't do the pre-PI styling. It's just not quite "there," IMO.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Hey, Audi... you listening? Yeah? Whip up a MQB-based wagon derivative of the A3, drop the TDI in it, and mail it to the US.


I think this is probably next year's Q3. I cant _fathom _them leaving it on the 8P here after the EU refresh.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

FractureCritical said:


> tell me about it.
> We lost one tire and two windshields this winter.
> the potholes are deep and transient. One day they could be full of solid ice, the next day they're 8" deep and filled with water. Either you slide or taco a rim. neither is fun.
> 
> roughest I've ever seen it.


Yeah, there are some nasty ones in the DC metro area. My wife popped a tire yesterday hitting a pothole. I'm hoping the rim isn't bent but I bet it is.




ChrisFu said:


> More "evidence" for Audi to construe as the common conception that "Americans dont want to buy wagons".
> 
> They severely overpriced the Allroad from the start and gave it no equipment over an A4 to justify the differential, subsequently they cant move them and I am sure that will strengthen their idea that other wagon/sportback models will not do well in the USA.
> 
> We really liked the Allroad, but theres no way in hell we are going to pay over $40k for a stripper model. (And whats up with the chrome-only grille option? Yuck)


I'm not a big fan of the allroad. But I love the regular version. Here's a pic of the wife's car and mine (extremely dirty, thank you saltasaurus). Felt like the thread needed moar wagons.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Hey, Audi... you listening? Yeah? Whip up a MQB-based wagon derivative of the A3, drop the TDI in it, and mail it to the US. You could sweep the _meh_ B8 A4 allroad under the rug when the B8 croaks and give the US a chance at a wagon that is actually competitive. I like the idea of the allroad (clearly, as I'd actually consider buying one), but as Chris has said, it's just packaged like someone wanted to set the allroad product team for failure.


I know it's lacking power to the rear wheels, however...the new sports diff is getting rave reviews as being something magical

http://www.vw.ca/en/corporate/press...-golf-gtd-2015---crossing-our-fingers---.html

As you mentioned though, if the Q3 isn't enough room, the GTD wouldn't be much better. B9 A4 Avant maybe? Should get a TDI quattro there, but Avant to be seen...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> I know it's lacking power to the rear wheels, however...the new sports diff is getting rave reviews as being something magical
> 
> http://www.vw.ca/en/corporate/press...-golf-gtd-2015---crossing-our-fingers---.html
> 
> As you mentioned though, if the Q3 isn't enough room, the GTD wouldn't be much better. B9 A4 Avant maybe? Should get a TDI quattro there, but Avant to be seen...


The MkVII styling doesn't do much for me. There are things I'd have to "fix" on the car after buying it. I'm just not looking to do that.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> The MkVII styling doesn't do much for me. There are things I'd have to "fix" on the car after buying it. I'm just not looking to do that.


I really can't get over the colored line going through the head lights.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> The MkVII styling doesn't do much for me. There are things I'd have to "fix" on the car after buying it. I'm just not looking to do that.


Agreed, it looks like a softened MkVI to me, and seeing that I have a MkVI already I'm a little biased.



The DarkSide said:


> I really can't get over the colored line going through the head lights.


This pissed off the entire GTI community. Understandable as well, seeing that you'd have to change your headlights if you wanted to ever change your grille.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The biggest offense on the front end, to me, is that asinine "fin" crap on the outer grilles. Maybe that would be an easy enough fix with something aftermarket, but even then, I still just don't dig the overall design. Meh.


----------



## VW MK 4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> The biggest offense on the front end, to me, is that asinine "fin" crap on the outer grilles. Maybe that would be an easy enough fix with something aftermarket, but even then, I still just don't dig the overall design. Meh.


You talking about the wiskers? :facepalm:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

VW MK 4 said:


> You talking about the wiskers? :facepalm:


VW seems to have taken that from the mk6 aftermarket, it was popular on Candy White










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VW MK 4 said:


> You talking about the wiskers? :facepalm:


Sure, we'll go with that. :facepalm: because you like them, or :facepalm: because you agree? :laugh:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

They are pretty subtle on black and dark gray, honestly.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

ChrisFu said:


> They are pretty subtle on black and dark gray, honestly.


Wonder if they'd be any better in body color. I'm reserving opinions until I can see them in person. Hard to find a sporty car that doesn't have strakes, winglets, or *whiskers* these days.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm kind of turned off by all the GTI's red accents in general. I may still consider an MK7 if there is an option/trim level with the larger infotainment screen though.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Anyone near Willoughby, Ohio?
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...mkId=20049&sf1Dir=ASC&aff=national&listType=1


This thing is now being advertised for $29,999. I know they can't sell it, but someone should damn sure try to get it for that price.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> This thing is now being advertised for $29,999. I know they can't sell it, but someone should damn sure try to get it for that price.


That's a steal!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> That's a steal!


Yep. As well as I can tell, that's a $41,095 car.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)




----------

